# What does blood in stool look like??



## Emkat8

Ok so I realize blood in stool doesn't always look like normal blood you would get if you cut your finger, but what exactly does it look like?  My doctor was asking me if I ever get blood in my stool but I told him I honestly don't know.  Sometimes I see these little black specks, but I don't know if that is just something that I ate or if its actually dried blood....

Does anyone else experience the black specks like me?  They are very small like the size of cracker crumbs (lol don't know what other comparison to use) and I typically notice them when I wipe, I never see them really attached to my poop.  

Thanks all for your help!!!


----------



## danman

That sounds familiar. 

But I always took it to mean a very dark stool. 
Then again, I always had blood in the water too.


----------



## Nyx

Sometimes you can't see the blood in your stool.  The best way to find out if you do, is to have your stool examined by the doctor.  I was bleeding for quite a while without knowing it (I had fainted from blood-loss).  There's also the bright blood that comes sometimes too, but that's easy to spot!  Bright red in the water (scary the first time you see that!).  

I get black specks too...for me, it's from eating raisins...lol


----------



## imisspopcorn

You can have blood have in your stool without being able to visibly see it.....They can do a simple test for it in the doctors office, or send it out to a lab....Normally if you have black, sticky, tar like stool it is a sign of bleeding higher up in the digestive tract. But, iron supplements can make the stool have this appearance as well.....TMI here,...Oreo cookies make my stools look really dark and strange.


----------



## ibdoer

I get the black specs too. My doc says "Don't worry about it". He pretty much says that to everything though.


----------



## gibby

yeah Imp is right, if you have bleeding high up then it can be disguised in the poop and not be visible but they can do a simple test by wiping some on a card which reacts to blood. if it is really high bleeding in the stomach and just below then you can pass malena which is like a half digested blood. if you are bleeding low down in your intestines or in your colon like i do then it can be quite bright and it can look like lots. just depends where your inflammation is and if you are a bleeder when you flare. yup and iron supps can change colour as well make it almost black/constipated. 
lovely....


----------



## Jennifer

Ask your doctor to give you those test cards that test for blood like others have said. It's also best to go in a "hat" rather than letting it mix with the water below. This will make your poo testing easier.


----------



## Emkat8

CrabbyRelish said:
			
		

> Ask your doctor to give you those test cards that test for blood like others have said. It's also best to go in a "hat" rather than letting it mix with the water below. This will make your poo testing easier.



So this test card is given to you and you do it yourself at home?


----------



## Jennifer

Ya you do it at home. Its this little cardboard card that that has two spots where you dab a little of your poo (test the outside of the poo and the inside by using the stick provided) then use the liquid solution provided, wait a bit and I believe it turns blue if there's blood.


----------



## danman

CrabbyRelish said:
			
		

> Ya you do it at home. Its this little cardboard card that that has two spots where you dab a little of your poo (test the outside of the poo and the inside by using the stick provided) then use the liquid solution provided, wait a bit and I believe it turns blue if there's blood.


God, I'm glad I'm back in civilization on this site. 

Where else would you be advised to put some of your poo on a piece of cardboard, unless it was a very unsavoury website.......!!!!!!


----------



## mwb3779

If you can see it, the water will be a very bright red if the bleeding is close to the end.   If its farther up it will be a darker blackish color.  The test cards the Crabby is talking about I believe are are occult blood tests.  Its weird the first time.  My dr has done several times.  Of course anything with that is strange.


----------



## Cog

My strategy is; if the water is dark and cloudy then I am bleeding

If the poo stays at the bottom and the water above is clear then all is well

The strip tests are a better measure

Good luck


----------



## mwb3779

So true.


----------



## Mountaingem

When I've had blood in stool from ilieum it looks really dark, black almost, coating the stool. If it's more rectal/anal, it's bright red-no mistaking what it is. Sorry so graphic but well, you gotta know what to look for, so...


----------



## crazycanuck

Well I learned something new today. Huh thanks guys. My two major areas of imflamation are the ileum and rectum and well I very very often have that very bright red in the water blood but also quite often have jet black poop too.


----------



## RosieM

danman said:


> god, i'm glad i'm back in civilization on this site.
> 
> Where else would you be advised to put some of your poo on a piece of cardboard, unless it was a very unsavoury website.......!!!!!!


lol!


----------



## Addy1234

I had 2 Stool tests to detect blood in stool but both the time the result came negetive but after psssing the stool every day i feel like i can see some redish substances in the stool. What they can be if they are not blood? 

I am not eating any red colored food.


----------



## Manny

Addy1234 said:


> I had 2 Stool tests to detect blood in stool but both the time the result came negetive but after psssing the stool every day i feel like i can see some redish substances in the stool. What they can be if they are not blood?
> 
> I am not eating any red colored food.


I also have the same thing, my wife says it isn't blood cause water isn't red nor its black, I had a hemorrhoid which was removed in March... Doctor did tell me due to my family history of having Hemorrhoids I am going to be having that problem. I see like reddish small spots on my stool but only like one or two spots on it everything else is brown.. Been drinking A lot of fiber since March after the removal of the hemorrhoid, don't know if fiber causes me to get reddish substances. Monday I get my results of my stool test and also Blood and urine tests too..


----------



## Liza123

When I have blood it's tons and tons no mistaking it filing the toliet. I have heard blood on the tissue is hemroids. Good luck!


----------

